# Cat is Lactating How Long Now!!!!!



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Hi all 

My cat is pregnant and I noticed yesterday she has started lactating now , how long before I should be expecting the little ones , I am so excited now I have everything ready for the Kittens.

Also do any of you have children? I have 4 they are quite young the littlest being 18 months, my worry now is that mum is going to be feeling stressed and worried about finding a safe place away from the kids. I noticed she started sleeping in the kids cupboards up high a few weeks ago but in the last day she has become so enormouse she cant get up. Any ideas?

Also one last thing she has had a little diarohea ( never been able to spell it lol ) the last two days is this normal or should I be worried.


----------



## Tigeress (May 19, 2009)

Hi there what you have described are all the correct signs for first stage labour. Find her a quiet suitable spot and wait. When i was waiting for mine i read loads and figured that from this stage on you should see some happenings in the next 24 to 48 hours. I am sure one of the more experienced breeders will tell you more.

My cats were born into a house with 8 children ranging in age and because their mum was used to it she didn't mind, although there was only the 2 teenagers at the birth, who both gave up and went to bed after 1 hour leaving their mum to over see proceedings. 
Good luck and hope all goes well,
Please do let us know how she gets on?
All the best Aisha xx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

charliegirl1983 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My cat is pregnant and I noticed yesterday she has started lactating now , how long before I should be expecting the little ones , I am so excited now I have everything ready for the Kittens.
> 
> ...


Mine has been lactacting for a week and still no kitts!


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Thank you for your posts , the other thing I should mention is she has suddenly got really bad dandruff, she has been flea treated and worming is all up to date is this a hormonal thing?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

charliegirl1983 said:


> Thank you for your posts , the other thing I should mention is she has suddenly got really bad dandruff, she has been flea treated and worming is all up to date is this a hormonal thing?


yes its fine - a few of my girls get it.
try some oily fish like pilchards


----------



## englishspringers (May 22, 2009)

aww, iv not had kittens around for a while, but mine was leaking 2 weeks before..but everything was fine..try not too panick..

good luck,


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

charliegirl1983 said:


> Thank you for your posts , the other thing I should mention is she has suddenly got really bad dandruff, she has been flea treated and worming is all up to date is this a hormonal thing?


Trying putting a few drops of evening primrose oil on her food (just pierce the top of a table that you can buy for people and drop a couple of drops) I did this with my cat when she was pregnant and it cleared her skin up. Hope it all goes well and keep us posted!


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Thank you I will try the evening primrose oil as I am supplimenting one of her meals already with oily fish as I was concerned it was diet that was causing it. 

What do you feed your cats on whilst they are carrying , I put mine on to kitten food again, as when my dog was pregnant the advise was to feed puppy food as it is higher in nutrients. So thought it would be the same with cats. So she is having four meals a day now three dried kitten food and one wet food which is oily fish such as pilchards, sardines, tuna or makeral. Does this sound right?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

charliegirl1983 said:


> Thank you I will try the evening primrose oil as I am supplimenting one of her meals already with oily fish as I was concerned it was diet that was causing it.
> 
> What do you feed your cats on whilst they are carrying , I put mine on to kitten food again, as when my dog was pregnant the advise was to feed puppy food as it is higher in nutrients. So thought it would be the same with cats. So she is having four meals a day now three dried kitten food and one wet food which is oily fish such as pilchards, sardines, tuna or makeral. Does this sound right?


Yes i feed high meat content wet kitten pouches like Hills Feline, Hilife etc.
These types have min 50% meat.
In fact i just bought "Purely" kitten food from Pets at Home as they have an offer on and stocked up with £50 worth
Purely Complete Kitten Food Pouches with Chicken 85gm 12 Pack-Single serve-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

Hills kitten pouches are also on offer
Hills Science Plan Feline Pouch Kitten Food Poultry in Gravy 100gm 12 Pk-Single serve-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Thank you I will stock up as I am going to need lots once he little ones arrive lol , they are doing cat pouches in Asda for about 25p a pouch which is 60% fish content I thought they looked really good, but decided against them only because hey were for an adult cat.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

charliegirl1983 said:


> Thank you I will stock up as I am going to need lots once he little ones arrive lol , they are doing cat pouches in Asda for about 25p a pouch which is 60% fish content I thought they looked really good, but decided against them only because hey were for an adult cat.


yes needs to be kitten food as it has all the vitamins in that they need


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Thats great at least I got that right lol , so now I just have to sit and wait she has been under the kids bed for most of today I put a double duvet on it so it is like a big den for her, I will keep you all updated on the progress. 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

awww good luck with the kitts hun - im sure it will be fine


----------

